# Soft eggs??



## HouKen (May 28, 2016)

My Redfoot laid a couple of her 8 eggs that was not fully calcified. Is it worth trying to incubate?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2016)

I never give up on eggs.


----------



## HouKen (May 28, 2016)

I like the way you think Yvonne! I'm going to give them a try anyway


----------



## HouKen (May 28, 2016)




----------



## cmacusa3 (May 28, 2016)

I had a few eggs that looked that way from my 3 toe, a few days later they looked like the rest and eventually hatched.


----------



## Jodie (May 30, 2016)

Good luck with the eggs. I would make sure she has a cuttle bone available.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2016)

Yes. Incubate them. And increase her calcium supplementation.


----------



## HouKen (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks! She has plenty of cuttlebone, calcium, mazuri& Marion food available. I think with it being her first clutch... Some were extra calcified. Fingers crossed!


----------

